# Hi!  I'm Kyleigh!



## Kyleigh Maria

Its nice to meet you all and I'm looking forward to some fun and some good conversation!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I hope this went where it was supposed to go.


----------



## Madeline

Hello Kyleigh...very pretty name.  Nice to meet ya.


----------



## DiveCon

it did

and welcome


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Madeline said:


> Hello Kyleigh...very pretty name.  Nice to meet ya.




Thank you very much, Madeline.  Its very nice to meet you, too.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thank you, Dive.  I'm glad I didn't mess it up.


----------



## ShadowsGathered

Hi!  I'm not Kyleigh!  I _*am*_ ShadowsGathered, however...


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Shads!!  You made it!!  I haven't done all that profile stuff yet.


----------



## ShadowsGathered

Yep, I made it, Kyleigh... just hope I can figure out how to do this... it's a bit different, isn't it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This is a fun, very well run board.

Welcome!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

ShadowsGathered said:


> Yep, I made it, Kyleigh... just hope I can figure out how to do this... it's a bit different, isn't it?



Its pretty much like the other private board, Shads.  Just takes some getting used to is all.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thank you, Frank.


----------



## cranberry49

Hello! I'm cranberry! Good to meet you all! Hi kyleigh and shadows.


----------



## cranberry49

How come my typing did not come out in red?


----------



## ShadowsGathered

Wow, see?  I already got lost and almost never found my way back here... hey, cranberry!  Are you sure you formatted the color correctly?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

cranberry49 said:


> Hello! I'm cranberry! Good to meet you all! Hi kyleigh and shadows.



Hi, Cranberry!!  Nice to see you here.  This looks like it could be fun.


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Hi, oxtxoi!!  Nice to meet you.


----------



## cranberry49

> Hi, Cranberry!! Nice to see you here. This looks like it could be fun.



Yeah, once I learn how to use the dang thing. LOL! I need to go for a while and bake a peach pound cake. be back later.


----------



## cranberry49

Oh. Everything went well with my husbands test, Kyleigh. Thanks for your concern...


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I'm so very glad, Cranberry.  That must to be a load off your mind.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Shads?  Are you able to get on the UK BOard?


----------



## cranberry49

> I'm so very glad, Cranberry. That must to be a load off your mind.


Yes. Very much so. I'll chat later. Be nice..._Or at least try_...LOL..


----------



## DiveCon

just a hint, doing text in different colors will get you some heat on here

some peoplke have problems with using the WYSWYG editor to the fullest extent


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

DiveCon said:


> just a hint, doing text in different colors will get you some heat on here
> 
> some peoplke have problems with using the WYSWYG editor to the fullest extent



Noted, Dive.  Thank you.


----------



## ShadowsGathered

Yeah, Ky... I'm on it now.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

ShadowsGathered said:


> Yeah, Ky... I'm on it now.


Interesting.  I can't get on.  Tells me there is a server error, but I can get on everything else.


----------



## ShadowsGathered

Well, I like colors... and if they don't want people using them, why provide them?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

xotoxi said:


>



If you could only put your talents to use for good! LOLOL


----------



## ShadowsGathered

I dunno know what's going on there, Kyleigh... I just posted on the Croc thread... hmmmm.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw

hey kids! ahyuck! Not MSNBC tho, but best I've seen perhaps. Did you know that Buffalo has more summer sun than anywhere east of the mississippi, and a nice breeze, has NEVER hit 100 degrees? Stay away!! (smiley face) Go Bills!!


----------



## River Hawk

Its me River Hawk

What's for lunch? 

Wonder if these boards are any good - lots of options and smileys...


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Might just be my system at work, Shads.  Who knows?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Hello, warsaw.  Hello river hawk.


----------



## Tom Clancy

If you do have any problems, don't hesitate to ask our Mods. 

Oh, and Welcome to the Board, we enjoy some Freshies from time to time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

River Hawk said:


> Its me River Hawk
> 
> What's for lunch?
> 
> Wonder if these boards are any good - lots of options and smileys...



This board is fun!


----------



## River Hawk

Thanks Tom.  We are refugees from the MSNBC US News Message Boards that got shot down, then we went to the UK, now we are here.  Looks like a fun site.


----------



## ShadowsGathered

Hey, River Hawk... hi, Warsaw... I gotta run for a little bit... hope to catch up a bit later.


----------



## Zoom-boing

A plethora of noobs?  Holy carp!







Welcome!


----------



## DiveCon

River Hawk said:


> Thanks Tom.  We are refugees from the MSNBC US News Message Boards that got shot down, then we went to the UK, now we are here.  Looks like a fun site.


dang, i thought they shut all the MSNBC boards down a long time ago


anyway,, welcome, this forum is likely much more open than you are used to


----------



## Tom Clancy

MSNBC you say?


----------



## hortysir

hmm....5 new members from MSNBC?

This could be fun


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Hi, Tom and Zoom.  Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

DiveCon said:


> River Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom.  We are refugees from the MSNBC US News Message Boards that got shot down, then we went to the UK, now we are here.  Looks like a fun site.
> 
> 
> 
> dang, i thought they shut all the MSNBC boards down a long time ago
> 
> 
> anyway,, welcome, this forum is likely much more open than you are used to
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what you mean by "open", but the MSNBC UK board is basically unmoderated.  Anything goes there.  If you need to learn new cusswords or new names to call people, just go have a look!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OMG!  These 5 people are probably half of Olbermann's total audience!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

hortysir said:


> hmm....5 new members from MSNBC?
> 
> This could be fun



Hi, horty.  I love to laugh so bring it!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Kyleigh Maria said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom.  We are refugees from the MSNBC US News Message Boards that got shot down, then we went to the UK, now we are here.  Looks like a fun site.
> 
> 
> 
> dang, i thought they shut all the MSNBC boards down a long time ago
> 
> 
> anyway,, welcome, this forum is likely much more open than you are used to
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "open", but the MSNBC UK board is basically unmoderated.  Anything goes there.  If you need to learn new cusswords or new names to call people, just go have a look!!
Click to expand...

ah, the UK boards
we had a small "infestation"  when they closed the American boards a while back 

it was interesting


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

CrusaderFrank said:


> OMG!  These 5 people are probably half of Olbermann's total audience!



Who is Olbermann?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

DiveCon said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang, i thought they shut all the MSNBC boards down a long time ago
> 
> 
> anyway,, welcome, this forum is likely much more open than you are used to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "open", but the MSNBC UK board is basically unmoderated.  Anything goes there.  If you need to learn new cusswords or new names to call people, just go have a look!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, the UK boards
> we had a small "infestation"  when they closed the American boards a while back
> 
> it was interesting
Click to expand...


I imagine it was and if you had the names, I'd probably be laughing along with you.  There were some real  winners there.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Oh! the UK, then yeah you probably don't know Olbermann, you're lucky.  

I get it now, What part of the UK? I was there last summer.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Tom Clancy said:


> Oh! the UK, then yeah you probably don't know Olbermann, you're lucky.
> 
> I get it now, What part of the UK? I was there last summer.



I'm not FROM the UK.  I just posted there when the US board closed.  I'm from the good ole' US of A.


----------



## DiveCon

Kyleigh Maria said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "open", but the MSNBC UK board is basically unmoderated.  Anything goes there.  If you need to learn new cusswords or new names to call people, just go have a look!!
> 
> 
> 
> ah, the UK boards
> we had a small "infestation"  when they closed the American boards a while back
> 
> it was interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine it was and if you had the names, I'd probably be laughing along with you.  There were some real  winners there.
Click to expand...

some of them are still here
i think


----------



## Tom Clancy

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! the UK, then yeah you probably don't know Olbermann, you're lucky.
> 
> I get it now, What part of the UK? I was there last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not FROM the UK.  I just posted there when the US board closed.  I'm from the good ole' US of A.
Click to expand...


Man, I'm confused.  Well the reason I thought you were was because you didn't know who Olbermann was.. Unless of course you're kidding. 

My Mistake. 

Well then if you don't mind me asking where you guys are from?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

DiveCon said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, the UK boards
> we had a small "infestation"  when they closed the American boards a while back
> 
> it was interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it was and if you had the names, I'd probably be laughing along with you.  There were some real  winners there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some of them are still here
> i think
Click to expand...


If they are still here, they must be some of the good ones.  I highly doubt the others would have lasted very long.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Tom Clancy said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! the UK, then yeah you probably don't know Olbermann, you're lucky.
> 
> I get it now, What part of the UK? I was there last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not FROM the UK.  I just posted there when the US board closed.  I'm from the good ole' US of A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, I'm confused.  Well the reason I thought you were was because you didn't know who Olbermann was.. Unless of course you're kidding.
> 
> My Mistake.
> 
> Well then if you don't mind me asking where you guys are from?
Click to expand...


I do know who she is.  I'm just joking.  That's what I do.  Joke and act like a goof.  I'm completely non-political and I don't get into serious discussions unless it happens to be something I'm passionate about - which isn't much other than laughing.

I'm not even sure I'll fit in here because I don't see a place for just goofing off and chatting.


----------



## DiveCon

Kyleigh Maria said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it was and if you had the names, I'd probably be laughing along with you.  There were some real  winners there.
> 
> 
> 
> some of them are still here
> i think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are still here, they must be some of the good ones.  I highly doubt the others would have lasted very long.
Click to expand...

well, you might see some as you wade into the other forums
lol


----------



## DiveCon

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not FROM the UK.  I just posted there when the US board closed.  I'm from the good ole' US of A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm confused.  Well the reason I thought you were was because you didn't know who Olbermann was.. Unless of course you're kidding.
> 
> My Mistake.
> 
> Well then if you don't mind me asking where you guys are from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do know who she is.  I'm just joking.  That's what I do.  Joke and act like a goof.  I'm completely non-political and I don't get into serious discussions unless it happens to be something I'm passionate about - which isn't much other than laughing.
> 
> I'm not even sure I'll fit in here because I don't see a place for just goofing off and chatting.
Click to expand...

flame zone 

LOL

rep zone

then there are a bunch in the general and hobbies area


----------



## Tom Clancy

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not FROM the UK.  I just posted there when the US board closed.  I'm from the good ole' US of A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm confused.  Well the reason I thought you were was because you didn't know who Olbermann was.. Unless of course you're kidding.
> 
> My Mistake.
> 
> Well then if you don't mind me asking where you guys are from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do know who she is.  I'm just joking.  That's what I do.  Joke and act like a goof.  I'm completely non-political and I don't get into serious discussions unless it happens to be something I'm passionate about - which isn't much other than laughing.
> 
> I'm not even sure I'll fit in here because I don't see a place for just goofing off and chatting.
Click to expand...


Trust me, We have people here who don't engage in Political Debates and instead just Post the most Random stuff, Heck we even have Drunks posting around here.. 

Just go to the Flame Zone, Lame Zone, and etc..


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I'm generally not a drunk poster.  In fact, I'm generally not a drunk!!  Some people think I must be, tho.


----------



## DiveCon

and if you really want some laughs, go to the CT forum AKA the Id-Eots zone
LOL


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

DiveCon said:


> and if you really want some laughs, go to the CT forum AKA the Id-Eots zone
> LOL




LOL!!  I'd rather laugh WITH people than AT them!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

So seriously?  What would be the best forum to just chat with friends?  Somewhere in the "Hobbies" category?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I dont' want anyone getting upset and yelling "OFF TOPIC!!!"


----------



## Kat

So which side of the fence do you perch?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

You can't perch on either side!!  You'll fall!!

If you are asking about my party - I have none.


----------



## Kat

Kyleigh Maria said:


> I dont' want anyone getting upset and yelling "OFF TOPIC!!!"




hah I think everything gets off topic here.


----------



## Kat

Kyleigh Maria said:


> You can't perch on either side!!  You'll fall!!
> 
> If you are asking about my party - I have none.




Not party...views..


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Views on what, Kat?  I'm happy to share them.  I just don't know the topic.


----------



## Kat

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Views on what, Kat?  I'm happy to share them.  I just don't know the topic.




  I guess I will know soon enough..


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Kat said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Views on what, Kat?  I'm happy to share them.  I just don't know the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will know soon enough..
Click to expand...


More than likely not.  I don't give my opinion unless I'm asked for it, and then rarely.  Like I said.  I don't have a serious bone in my body.


----------



## DiveCon

Kat said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Views on what, Kat?  I'm happy to share them.  I just don't know the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will know soon enough..
Click to expand...

read back a bit
she said shes not really political


----------



## Kat

DiveCon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Views on what, Kat?  I'm happy to share them.  I just don't know the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will know soon enough..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read back a bit
> she said shes not really political
Click to expand...



me neither...


----------



## Kat

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Views on what, Kat?  I'm happy to share them.  I just don't know the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will know soon enough..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than likely not.  I don't give my opinion unless I'm asked for it, and then rarely.  Like I said.  I don't have a serious bone in my body.
Click to expand...




Hope you enjoy your stay then..


----------



## NYKnicksRule

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thank you very much, Kat.  And thank you also, NYKnicks!!


----------



## River Hawk

Hi Cranberry!


----------



## hortysir

Kyleigh Maria said:


> You can't perch on either side!!  You'll fall!!
> 
> If you are asking about my party - I have none.


No parties?
Why? Parole?
Curfew?
Bitchy neighbors?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

hortysir said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't perch on either side!!  You'll fall!!
> 
> If you are asking about my party - I have none.
> 
> 
> 
> No parties?
> Why? Parole?
> Curfew?
> Bitchy neighbors?
Click to expand...



Parole?  Nope.  Just got off.
Curfew?  Just got the bracelet off.
Bitchy Neighbors?  Not anymore.  That's why I was on parole.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Its nice to meet you all and I'm looking forward to some fun and some good conversation!!



welcome to the zoo.

You can find ANYTHING you want here.  Good and bad.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thanks, Plymco.  I'm sure I'll find both eventually.


----------



## Ringel05

Welcome.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

LOL!!  Hi, Ringel!!  That kind of scared me!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kyleigh Maria said:


> LOL!!  Hi, Ringel!!  That kind of scared me!!



So lets test out kyleigh maria.

What do you think of this image which was transferred to a billboard somewhere in the USA?


----------



## DiveCon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Hi, Ringel!!  That kind of scared me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets test out kyleigh maria.
> 
> What do you think of this image which was transferred to a billboard somewhere in the USA?
Click to expand...

Godwins Law
LOL


----------



## Coyote

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to meet you all and I'm looking forward to some fun and some good conversation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the zoo.
> 
> You can find ANYTHING you want here.  Good and bad.
Click to expand...


** b u r p **


Welcome 

Just to help you out on yer first day - I'm one of the good, Pilgrim's one of the bad 


and send all the chocolate to me,  no matter what anyone else says.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Hi, Ringel!!  That kind of scared me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets test out kyleigh maria.
> 
> What do you think of this image which was transferred to a billboard somewhere in the USA?
Click to expand...



I can't see some pics here at work, Plymco.  If it comes from a blocked site, I'm blocked from seeing it.  I will look when I get home and give you my learned opinion!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Coyote said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to meet you all and I'm looking forward to some fun and some good conversation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find ANYTHING you want here.  Good and bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ** b u r p **
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Just to help you out on yer first day - I'm one of the good, Pilgrim's one of the bad
> 
> 
> and send all the chocolate to me,  no matter what anyone else says.
Click to expand...


Hi, Coyote! We shall either get along famously or fight over all available chocolate.  We shall see!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

DiveCon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Hi, Ringel!!  That kind of scared me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets test out kyleigh maria.
> 
> What do you think of this image which was transferred to a billboard somewhere in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Godwins Law
> LOL
Click to expand...


geeeze let the lady answer LOL

BTW you're getting goodwin rep


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Coyote said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to meet you all and I'm looking forward to some fun and some good conversation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the zoo.
> 
> You can find ANYTHING you want here.  Good and bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ** b u r p **
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Just to help you out on yer first day - I'm one of the good, Pilgrim's one of the bad
> 
> 
> and send all the chocolate to me,  no matter what anyone else says.
Click to expand...


mmmmm hhmmmmmm  hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kyleigh Maria said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Hi, Ringel!!  That kind of scared me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets test out kyleigh maria.
> 
> What do you think of this image which was transferred to a billboard somewhere in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see some pics here at work, Plymco.  If it comes from a blocked site, I'm blocked from seeing it.  I will look when I get home and give you my learned opinion!!
Click to expand...


I can describe it.

Its 3 pictures

On the left is hitler and it says national socialism above it.  In the middle is obama and it says Democratic socialism above it.  On the right its marx with marxist socialism above him.   Below it all it says "in troubled times, the fearful and naive are always drawn to charismatic radicals".


See now your response will tell us if your crazy liberal, liberal, non-comitted, conservative, or crazy conservative.


----------



## Cleopatra II

PLEASE!!! How can you put Obama even in the same catagory as Hitler?! 

Not all change is bad. and really, if Obama was half as bad a sHitler, he would gather up all the illegals, and put them in concentration camps!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Cleopatra II said:


> PLEASE!!! How can you put Obama even in the same catagory as Hitler?!
> 
> Not all change is bad. and really, if Obama was half as bad a sHitler, he would gather up all the illegals, and put them in concentration camps!



The picture is an attempt to guage our new member cleopatra....i didn't create it just using it as a litmus test.


----------



## Coyote

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the zoo.
> 
> You can find ANYTHING you want here.  Good and bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** b u r p **
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Just to help you out on yer first day - I'm one of the good, Pilgrim's one of the bad
> 
> 
> and send all the chocolate to me,  no matter what anyone else says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmmmm hhmmmmmm  hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Click to expand...


Yes.

Very bad.

Quite Naughty even!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE!!! How can you put Obama even in the same catagory as Hitler?!
> 
> Not all change is bad. and really, if Obama was half as bad a sHitler, he would gather up all the illegals, and put them in concentration camps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is an attempt to guage our new member cleopatra....i didn't create it just using it as a litmus test.
Click to expand...


Well.  I see my introduction thread has turned political.  Something I abhor.  I've never seen a discussion such as this end up in anything but childish insults.  So if you wish an answer, I will give you one.

I did not vote for Obama.  That being said, he is our President and, in my opinion, is due our respect.  And to compare him with Hitler is an abomination.  Hitler was responsible for the death of millions.  It think it's disrespectful and irresponsible.

Now.  If you don't mind?  I have no politics so there is nothing to gauge.  I just want to have some fun.  If that's not allowed here, I will be glad to seek another venue.


----------



## River Hawk

Good answer Kyleigh!


----------



## Ringel05

Kyleigh Maria said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE!!! How can you put Obama even in the same catagory as Hitler?!
> 
> Not all change is bad. and really, if Obama was half as bad a sHitler, he would gather up all the illegals, and put them in concentration camps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is an attempt to guage our new member cleopatra....i didn't create it just using it as a litmus test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  I see my introduction thread has turned political.  Something I abhor.  I've never seen a discussion such as this end up in anything but childish insults.  So if you wish an answer, I will give you one.
> 
> I did not vote for Obama.  That being said, he is our President and, in my opinion, is due our respect.  And to compare him with Hitler is an abomination.  Hitler was responsible for the death of millions.  It think it's disrespectful and irresponsible.
> 
> Now.  If you don't mind?  I have no politics so there is nothing to gauge.  I just want to have some fun.  If that's not allowed here, I will be glad to seek another venue.
Click to expand...


  You will let a post or poster determine your usage of the site?!  
While there are multiple areas to post on this site without going political it does have a tendency to creep in on occasion.  This board can get a little rough at times, if you can't handle it maybe you do belong elsewhere. 

May I recommend:
B is for Blog -- Sesame Family Robinson - Sesame Street


----------



## The Infidel

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kyleigh...very pretty name.  Nice to meet ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Madeline.  Its very nice to meet you, too.
Click to expand...


Now kiss eachother 




Just kidding



But really, can I watch?




WELCOME to USMB Kyleigh....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kyleigh Maria said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE!!! How can you put Obama even in the same catagory as Hitler?!
> 
> Not all change is bad. and really, if Obama was half as bad a sHitler, he would gather up all the illegals, and put them in concentration camps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is an attempt to guage our new member cleopatra....i didn't create it just using it as a litmus test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  I see my introduction thread has turned political.  Something I abhor.  I've never seen a discussion such as this end up in anything but childish insults.  So if you wish an answer, I will give you one.
> 
> I did not vote for Obama.  That being said, he is our President and, in my opinion, is due our respect.  And to compare him with Hitler is an abomination.  Hitler was responsible for the death of millions.  It think it's disrespectful and irresponsible.
> 
> Now.  If you don't mind?  I have no politics so there is nothing to gauge.  I just want to have some fun.  If that's not allowed here, I will be glad to seek another venue.
Click to expand...


Its your thread....as you wish .


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thank you, Infidel.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

> This board can get a little rough at times, if you can't handle it maybe you do belong elsewhere.




LOL!!  Somehow, I think I'll be fine.  But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## The Infidel

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Thank you, Infidel.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

By the way, Infidel?  Your post was funny.  And that's what I'm here for!!


----------



## The Infidel

*Thanked 1 Time in 1 Post *

Let me go on record as being the 1st to thank you! 

Your awesome and a good sport.... you will fit in right in.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Hey!!  I just saw that!!  Thank you for thanking me!!  

LOL!!  This could go on forever cause I'm going to thank you back!!


----------



## hortysir

Kyleigh Maria said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleopatra II said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE!!! How can you put Obama even in the same catagory as Hitler?!
> 
> Not all change is bad. and really, if Obama was half as bad a sHitler, he would gather up all the illegals, and put them in concentration camps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is an attempt to guage our new member cleopatra....i didn't create it just using it as a litmus test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.  I see my introduction thread has turned political.  Something I abhor.  I've never seen a discussion such as this end up in anything but childish insults.  So if you wish an answer, I will give you one.
> 
> I did not vote for Obama.  That being said, he is our President and, in my opinion, is due our respect.  And to compare him with Hitler is an abomination.  Hitler was responsible for the death of millions.  It think it's disrespectful and irresponsible.
> 
> Now.  If you don't mind?  I have no politics so there is nothing to gauge.  I just want to have some fun.  If that's not allowed here, I will be glad to seek another venue.
Click to expand...

And here I went and wasted a perfectly good welcome rep, when I could have gave ya a shiny greenie for this post!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


>



Please don't apologize.  I just came from a board where any word uttered about anything political ended up in name-calling brawl.  I'm just a bit sensitive.  And my post wasn't meant to be snappy.  Sometimes I sound that way when I'm not really being that way.


----------



## The Infidel

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Hey!!  I just saw that!!  Thank you for thanking me!!
> 
> LOL!!  This could go on forever cause I'm going to thank you back!!



SWEET..... can I kiss you?



J/K

Its good to have ya on board


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

hortysir said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is an attempt to guage our new member cleopatra....i didn't create it just using it as a litmus test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  I see my introduction thread has turned political.  Something I abhor.  I've never seen a discussion such as this end up in anything but childish insults.  So if you wish an answer, I will give you one.
> 
> I did not vote for Obama.  That being said, he is our President and, in my opinion, is due our respect.  And to compare him with Hitler is an abomination.  Hitler was responsible for the death of millions.  It think it's disrespectful and irresponsible.
> 
> Now.  If you don't mind?  I have no politics so there is nothing to gauge.  I just want to have some fun.  If that's not allowed here, I will be glad to seek another venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I went and wasted a perfectly good welcome rep, when I could have gave ya a shiny greenie for this post!!
Click to expand...


Ok.  What's a "shiny greenie"?  I'm crazy about anything shiny and sparkly.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I have a lot to learn, huh?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

The Infidel said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!  I just saw that!!  Thank you for thanking me!!
> 
> LOL!!  This could go on forever cause I'm going to thank you back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET..... can I kiss you?
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> Its good to have ya on board
Click to expand...



Since we've only just met, a chaste kiss on the cheek is acceptable!!  
And thank you.  It's good to be here.


----------



## DiveCon

Kyleigh Maria said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  I see my introduction thread has turned political.  Something I abhor.  I've never seen a discussion such as this end up in anything but childish insults.  So if you wish an answer, I will give you one.
> 
> I did not vote for Obama.  That being said, he is our President and, in my opinion, is due our respect.  And to compare him with Hitler is an abomination.  Hitler was responsible for the death of millions.  It think it's disrespectful and irresponsible.
> 
> Now.  If you don't mind?  I have no politics so there is nothing to gauge.  I just want to have some fun.  If that's not allowed here, I will be glad to seek another venue.
> 
> 
> 
> And here I went and wasted a perfectly good welcome rep, when I could have gave ya a shiny greenie for this post!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.  What's a "shiny greenie"?  I'm crazy about anything shiny and sparkly.
Click to expand...

look up in the upper right corner of your post
the rep power
the boxes under it


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

> look up in the upper right corner of your post
> the rep power
> the boxes under it



Ok.  I see them, but I don't know what they mean.  I'll surf a bit and see if I can find explanations to all the bells and whistles.  Thank you all for being patient.


----------



## hortysir

Kyleigh Maria said:


> I have a lot to learn, huh?


You can go to your CP, and at the bottom of the page, under your subscribed threads, and see the string of greenies (positive rep points). You can also set your options to receive an automatically generated PM everytime ya get one.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thanks, Horty!


----------



## goldcatt

More MSNBC castaways? After all this time? I couldn't do the UK board, too slow. And Newsvine? Ugh.

This place is just right. 

Welcome.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thank you, Goldcatt.  And yes.  I'm a refugee.  That place really isn't slow but it sure is nasty.  I'm stunned sometimes and I got a mouth on me!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

It's about time for supper.  Thank you all for making me feel welcome.


----------



## River Hawk

goldcatt said:


> More MSNBC castaways? After all this time? I couldn't do the UK board, too slow. And Newsvine? Ugh.
> 
> This place is just right.
> 
> Welcome.



I agree - I am a castaway also.  This place can keep you occupied!  So many threads.


----------



## goldcatt

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Thank you, Goldcatt.  And yes.  I'm a refugee.  That place really isn't slow but it sure is nasty.  I'm stunned sometimes and I got a mouth on me!!



I remember the old MSNBCesspit well...and almost fondly.  

But you're right about the nastiness. People here have their moments and you'll learn who's worth paying attention to and who to scroll past or ignore, but there are a few rules..."few" being the operative word, which is good. But that's still a few more than in the MSNBCesspit. The important stuff is covered. It's a good balance, really. Enjoy!

You'll see some familiar faces from the first wave I'm sure. I was mostly on the politics board, but there are some here from all over the old place. Hope y'all stick around!


----------



## Zander

Welcome to you newbies!! Have fun.....


----------



## Ringel05

goldcatt said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Goldcatt.  And yes.  I'm a refugee.  That place really isn't slow but it sure is nasty.  I'm stunned sometimes and I got a mouth on me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the old MSNBCesspit well...and almost fondly.
> 
> But you're right about the nastiness. People here have their moments and you'll learn who's worth paying attention to and who to scroll past or ignore, but there are a few rules..."few" being the operative word, which is good. But that's still a few more than in the MSNBCesspit. The important stuff is covered. It's a good balance, really. Enjoy!
> 
> You'll see some familiar faces from the first wave I'm sure. I was mostly on the politics board, but there are some here from all over the old place. Hope y'all stick around!
Click to expand...


Damn liberal commie scum!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Zander said:


> Welcome to you newbies!! Have fun.....



Thanks, Zander.


----------



## goldcatt

Ringel05 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Goldcatt.  And yes.  I'm a refugee.  That place really isn't slow but it sure is nasty.  I'm stunned sometimes and I got a mouth on me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the old MSNBCesspit well...and almost fondly.
> 
> But you're right about the nastiness. People here have their moments and you'll learn who's worth paying attention to and who to scroll past or ignore, but there are a few rules..."few" being the operative word, which is good. But that's still a few more than in the MSNBCesspit. The important stuff is covered. It's a good balance, really. Enjoy!
> 
> You'll see some familiar faces from the first wave I'm sure. I was mostly on the politics board, but there are some here from all over the old place. Hope y'all stick around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn liberal commie scum!
Click to expand...


Now if I could just remember where I left my hammer and sickle....


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Sickle?  As in Pop Sickle?


----------



## Ringel05

goldcatt said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the old MSNBCesspit well...and almost fondly.
> 
> But you're right about the nastiness. People here have their moments and you'll learn who's worth paying attention to and who to scroll past or ignore, but there are a few rules..."few" being the operative word, which is good. But that's still a few more than in the MSNBCesspit. The important stuff is covered. It's a good balance, really. Enjoy!
> 
> You'll see some familiar faces from the first wave I'm sure. I was mostly on the politics board, but there are some here from all over the old place. Hope y'all stick around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn liberal commie scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if I could just remember where I left my hammer and sickle....
Click to expand...


Let me check under the bed.........


----------



## hortysir

Well it's not in the back seat.....


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Not in the bathroom either.  I was just there.


----------



## goldcatt

Ringel05 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn liberal commie scum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could just remember where I left my hammer and sickle....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me check under the bed.........
Click to expand...


That's where I left them! I was battling the killer dust bunnies and they got the best of me.

Run away!


----------



## Ringel05

goldcatt said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could just remember where I left my hammer and sickle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me check under the bed.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where I left them! I was battling the killer dust bunnies and they got the best of me.
> 
> Run away!
Click to expand...


Ya know 90% of household dust is made up of shed human skin cells.  Are you sure that's not a naked man under there?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

You know.  If you spray those dust bunnies with hair spray, they shellac to the floor.  Pretty soon you have new carpet.  Just a Household Hint From Kyleigh.


----------



## goldcatt

Ringel05 said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me check under the bed.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I left them! I was battling the killer dust bunnies and they got the best of me.
> 
> Run away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know 90% of household dust is made up of shed human skin cells.  Are you sure that's not a naked man under there?
Click to expand...




I knew that collection would be useful eventually!


----------



## goldcatt

Kyleigh Maria said:


> You know.  If you spray those dust bunnies with hair spray, they shellac to the floor.  Pretty soon you have new carpet.  Just a Household Hint From Kyleigh.



I like your style.


----------



## hortysir

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Not in the bathroom either.  I was just there.


Did everything come out alright?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

hortysir said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the bathroom either.  I was just there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did everything come out alright?
Click to expand...


I was brushing my teeth and none came out.  Alright or otherwise!!


----------



## Ringel05

Kyleigh Maria said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the bathroom either.  I was just there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did everything come out alright?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was brushing my teeth and none came out.  Alright or otherwise!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Zona

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is a fun, very well run board.
> 
> Welcome!



You will see some extreme things here (see persons above and below) but all in all its a fun place really.  

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thank you, Zona.  I've been looking a bit.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I'm not getting the signature thing.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I guess I am.


----------



## hortysir

You'll have to lead, though....I don't know how


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I can do that.  Just don't stomp on my toes, k?


----------



## hortysir

Deal!!


----------



## USAMomma

Hello kyleigh


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Well hello, Momma!!  Its good to see another familiar face!


----------



## USAMomma

Yes, nice to see a familiar name here.
Take care and have a great evening my husband is in need of a walk! vLOL

Catch you later sometime.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Goodness.  I've been reading a bit.  It get a bit crazy around here.


----------



## Douger

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Goodness.  I've been reading a bit.  It get a bit crazy around here.


Ya reckon ?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Douger said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness.  I've been reading a bit.  It get a bit crazy around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya reckon ?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah!!  I thought I was really going to have to watch my "hells" and "damns".  Those words are NOTHING around here!!


----------



## Douger

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness.  I've been reading a bit.  It get a bit crazy around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya reckon ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!  I thought I was really going to have to watch my "hells" and "damns".  Those words are NOTHING around here!!
Click to expand...

Oh fuck no. Free speech is the rule.
Ya like cumshots ?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_1K88ULHVA[/ame]


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

If those are what I think they are, then no.  I can't see most pics or any videos at work.


----------



## Ringel05

Kyleigh Maria said:


> If those are what I think they are, then no.  I can't see most pics or any videos at work.



It's a funny Euromercial.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Ringel05 said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those are what I think they are, then no.  I can't see most pics or any videos at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a funny Euromercial.
Click to expand...



Thank Heavens!!!!


----------



## River Hawk

Hi USA Momma!  Long time no see!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Anybody out and about this afternoon?


----------



## Cleopatra II

I'd rather be out and about OUTSIDE of this office!!!


----------



## doodlebug

I think I found where I am looking for.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Doodlebug!!  You are here!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I'm thinking we should start a thread under "general discussion" for all the refugees to gather if they wish.  And of course anyone else who wants to chat.  What do you think?


----------



## USAMomma

YEAHHHH!!!

doodlebug is here too!!!

Hello everyone just peeking in after a very LOOOOOOOONG workday!

At least we are working but think maybe we take a couple of days to relax a bit and maybe do some thunderstorm chasing in the mountains since we have that in our forecast. It even rained for us for a brief time today!


----------



## USAMomma

Kyleigh, what a wonderful idea! If you have not already started the USNews Refugees from the original board thread I will look for it sometime tomorrow okay?

Take care

have a good night I think we are going to watch a recorded show and then sleep.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

I made the thread.  It's called Peo's Place and its under the General Discussion tab at the bottom of the home page.


----------



## King Cimmerian

Hi Kyleigh and everyone. I think I'm getting this place figured out. It seems to be kind of slow here all the time though. Good morning and Have a great day.


----------



## AquaAthena

*Welcome* to a very diverse place....


----------



## Kyleigh Maria

Thanks, Aqua!  Nice avatar, KC.


----------



## USAMomma

Just a quick hello and good morning kyleigh
and everyone

I have to rush out to a job this morning (woke late) so I shall stop in later sometime

everyone, have a great day


----------

